# Morning Star 2.10.07 & 2.11.07



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

All:
The P&S "boating board" hasnt seen action like this in a while. Some of these threads are reminding me of the bickering that happens on other boards...

I went out with Monty last Saturday and we had a pretty decent trip. In his report, Monty was a little modest, Sam's fish was 14.5. I guess thats neither here nor there.

Monty limited Saturday & Sunday's trips to 8 people. Anybody from the board gonna be there?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

LongIslandtoMD said:


> All:
> The P&S "boating board" hasnt seen action like this in a while. Some of these threads are reminding me of the bickering that happens on other boards...
> 
> I went out with Monty last Saturday and we had a pretty decent trip. In his report, Monty was a little modest, Sam's fish was 14.5. I guess thats neither here nor there.
> ...


Good and Bad thing. P&S is obvisously
growing and attracting the attention
of people and boats from all over the NE.
That is a good thing. With the influx of
new opinions and personality types you
will see heated debates. 

I will not be able to make the tog trips
this weekend since I will be in VA Beach
for 2 days next week.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*me too*

If weather O.K.. 

--------------------------------
I will not be able to make the tog trips
this weekend since I will be in VA Beach
for 2 days next week.[/QUOTE]

------------------------------


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Talapia said:


> Good and Bad thing. P&S is obvisously
> growing and attracting the attention
> of people and boats from all over the NE.
> That is a good thing. With the influx of
> ...


A lot of this has to do with more and more fishermen realizing that headboat and charter boat fishing offers excellent fishing year round. While it's obvious that this type of fishing is for everyone it does offer fuel to keep P & S interesting when it's 10* outside. That being said a few of us (Talapia, Capt Attitude and me) are getting ready for a 22 hour long range deep drop trip this coming Friday out of Va. Beach on the jill Carrie. We'll be targeting monster black seabass, blueline tilefish and maybe a few grouper as a bonus. I hoping we have some pics to post like this grouper caught last week on the Jill Carrie.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

catman said:


> A lot of this has to do with more and more fishermen realizing that headboat and charter boat fishing offers excellent fishing year round. While it's obvious that this type of fishing is for everyone it does offer fuel to keep P & S interesting when it's 10* outside. That being said a few of us (Talapia, Capt Attitude and me) are getting ready for a 22 hour long range deep drop trip this coming Friday out of Va. Beach on the jill Carrie. We'll be targeting monster black seabass, blueline tilefish and maybe a few grouper as a bonus. I hoping we have some pics to post like this grouper caught last week on the Jill Carrie.


 Thats not a grouper . It's an Atlantic Wreckfish , (Polyprion americanus) and is often mistaken for a grouper . If you do catch a grouper while fishing with Jim it will most likely be a snowy grouper which have numerous white spots . JFYI:beer:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

This is the most likely grouper you might catch . It was caught aboard the Jill Carrie last winter . Gag (Black) Grouper can be had as well . I caught quite a few juvenile gags this September while seabass fishing at the African Queen site . I've got a pic somewhere and will post it . In one day we caught about a dozen of them between 7-10 inches .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Babby Gag form last September just a few miles off shore. They were hitting jigs and bait . Pretty fish , the pic doesn't do it justice .


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well there was a lot of discussion on whether it was a wreck fish or a grouper and grouper won out because of the number of spines on the doral fin. Seems there's about 4 species of grouper including the snowy that hang out in the same area. I've never caught either so I'd have no idea. Are wreck fish edible or just trash fish? Either way I'd like to catch one.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

linesides fyi gag and black groupers are different 
from a florida fishing website:

*Gag Grouper*

Description: brownish gray in color with dark worm-like markings on sides; strong serrated spur at bottom margin of preopercle, less noticeable in large specimens; fins dark, with anal and caudal having white margin. Often confused with black grouper; tail of gag is slightly concave, black is square; gag has white margin on anal and caudal fins, black does not; under 10 pounds, gag's spur on preopercle is distinctive, where black is gently rounded.

Similar Fish: black grouper M. bonaci.

Where found: adults OFFSHORE over rocks and reefs; juveniles occur in seagrass beds INSHORE.

Size: common to 25 pounds.

*Florida Record: 71 lbs., 3 ozs.


----------

